# When did your baby's eyes turn brown?



## bananaz

My LO was born with light gray eyes that turned into a deep blue when she was around 2 weeks old. She's almost 9 weeks old now and her eyes are still very blue, and I'm curious whether they're going to stay that way. So, moms of brown-eyed babies, when did your LO's eyes change color?
 



Attached Files:







559359_909033587520_1867575911_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My daughters eyes have JUST started going brown (i have dark dark DARK brown eyes, OH has piercing blue) Hers are blue and have started going brown around the black pupil, looks ever so pretty! :flower: x


----------



## Beaney192

Michael was born with brown eyes. Didnt realsie it could happen.


----------



## Nits

Amy's are starting to get darker at 8 weeks. Not brown yet, but I'm sure that's what they will be. DH and I both have brown eyes but we both have close relatives with blue/green eyes.
She was born with newborn grey eyes and they got blue but are now darkening.


----------



## April76

I have green eys and my hubby has brown, our son was born with stricking blue eyes which then turned grey and now at 4 months seem to be turning brown.


----------



## Saphira

About a month or two ago I could have sworn I saw Aurora's eyes had some hints of brown but lately they look completely blue again. I have no idea what color her eyes will be. :p I will say though, I had blue eyes until I was around 1-1.5yr. old so the final color could take a while yet to set.


----------



## inxsmhpy

Brody's eyes turned dark brown within the first two weeks. Strangely they are getting lighter now! My other 4 with brown eyes didn't turn until after 6 months. And with my only blue eyed child you could tell by 2 months x


----------



## staralfur

My LO's are strange...in the sunlight the middles of her eyes look a bit brown, but in every other light they look light blue and you can't see even the slightest bit of brown. :shrug:

My OH has blue/green eyes and I have brown. Mine turned brown when I was only 3 months old.


----------



## Sealgirl

My husband and I both have dark brown eyes, as have 3 out of 4 of our parents and at 26 weeks my babies eyes are still blue. A few weeks ago she got loads of brown speckles in her eyes, but they have gone again!

I'm sure the laws of impossibilities say her eyes will turn brown, but it's not looking that way so far, although I think it could take up to a year x


----------



## stacey3690

My lo is mixed race her dad has black eyes and I have hazel Lilly has deep blue eyes still she also has blonde through her hair which I wasnt expecting her dad is Nigerian lol xxx


----------



## skc22

Alexia's eyes still haven't changed properly. OH and I are both hazel, though some days mine go dark brown. LO's have slight brown streaks, but depending on the day are blue or green. I seriously hope they go green. Dark hair and green eyes look amazing!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Still not sure. Husband has light blue and I have brown eyes. Around a few weeks ago they turned green/hazel but sometimes go blue. Depends on the colors he wears. Pretty sure he will have hazel


----------



## Green Lady

My LO was born with slate blue eyes and they have very very gradually been turning darker. It's only now that I look at them and think they are more brown than blue! For quite a while I thought she'd end up with blue eyes. I don't think they'll be properly brown as DH has hazel eyes and I have green, but I don't see much blue in them at all anymore. They're a nice colour actually, a dark amber-green. Hazel eyes are cool. :)


----------



## sunshineray7

They're just going brown now, he's 12 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## Duejan2012

im interested in this too because jonathan is mix raced too he is half mexican and half white. I have very blue eyes and dhs are dark brown. He was born with dark blue eyes that have seemed to get alittle lighter. Now at 6 months he still has the blue eyes sometimes in the sun there is alittle brown that comes through around the pupil but my eyes do that too so idk i really hope they stay blue. Brown hair dark and blue eyes he will be very handsom ( not like he isnt now though lol )


----------



## candyem

I'm wondering this too.

DH is blue, I am brown.

They are still very blue at 15weeks....


----------



## 060509.x

I'm wondering this too. My eyes are blue, they can be bright and piercing at times, and OH has reddish brown eyes. Alice was born with the usual dark blue, they then slowly got to light blue but not like mine, and now have a hazel/yellow ring around the pupil.


----------



## AngelUK

My older twin has brown eyes and they started turning brown within the first month but there was always a remnant of that baby slatey grey/blue left till about a 3 -4 weeks ago. Now they are just the deepest dark chocolatey brown :)


----------



## fairydust87

Im the other way. Noah was born with darkish brown eyes but hes is getting lighter to a grey looking colour. My eyes are brown and OH are blue x


----------



## dizz

Still bluey-grey here... dad's are hazel, mine are grey-blue but she's got more of her dad's colouring than mine so I was expecting her to end up with brown.

She's currently got the most wonderful brown with just a hint of auburn hair that shines gold when the sun hits it and these piercing bluey-grey eyes... I'd be happy enough if she stayed like that.


----------



## DJ987

My DD had grey eyes until she was 8 months and then they went a deep chocolate brown :)


----------



## Quackquack99

I have hazel eyes and my oh had blue eyes. I thought my lo would have brown eyes but she's got blueish grey on the outer pupil with yellow nearer to the pupil. I still think they will turn hazel like mine :D


----------



## sweetpeaxo

My son's eyes were a very very dark blue at birth, but they are now a dark brown. My DH and I both have brown eyes, so I know he will too, especially since no one in my DH's family has blue eyes. And not too many in my family do either.


----------

